# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Обнаружил неизвесиный пароль при входе в систему.

## Salmin

Прошу ответить опытных пользователей. Возможно-ли, в результате вирусной, хакерской либо какой иной атаки, установка пароля на вход в систему моего компьютера. Доступа к компьютеру кроме меня никто не имеет. На машине установлен Касперский 6.0. Сигнатуры свежие.
 Впервые за 2,5 года работы в Интернете столкнулся с такой проблемой, обнаружив утром неизвестный мне пароль.
 Кто может ответьте на e-mail: salmintver@mail.ru
 Cпасибо всем.

----------


## Belskyi

Ломать надо, но аккуратно. есть программулина у мня, посмотрю сейчас...

----------


## labiz

т.е. есль йа пральна понял ты проснулся и обнаружил утром новый пароль(не известный тебе) на учетку юзера, в венде. да?
варианты: 
есль у тя есть учетка  включена админситратора, то попробуй залогиниться под ней
есль учетка админа отключена и ты имеешь физический доступ к компу то юзай Offline NT Password & Registry Editor, просто обнуляет пароль.

----------


## mike-88

А еще есть отличный лайв си-ди...не помню как называется, но снял уже им кучу админских паролей...

----------


## Steel Rat

> А еще есть отличный лайв си-ди...не помню как называется, но снял уже им кучу админских паролей...


BartPE называется.

----------


## L_ninyo

Как вариант - можно использовать ERD-commander  -на этом администраторском загрузочном Live CD есть для этого есть специальная программа по смене или сбросу виндовских  паролей а так же много инструментов по контролю и восстановлению системы.

----------


## ixpict

тебе поможет вот это: 
ortable Windows Admin Password Hack | 3.2 MB


Windows Admin Password Hack allows you to reset the administrator password in Windows 2000/XP. And now it has become even easier to do with any CD media, or Flash. Only soobrazhayuschih blah.
When downloading a computer with the help of the burned disc launches mini Linux, which will allow the administrator to reset a password. Very useful if you have forgotten your password, or if you want to work with a computer with an unknown password. The program is presented in the form of 'iso' file, and can be dug on either CD or written on Flash. 
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
http://www.paid4share.com/file/1393/...m-PSW-rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/2806856

----------


## sanitarium

ERD commander
он всё решает :)
Bart PE ещё есть... куча разных программулин...
но лучше ERD не видел ещё... мало того что позволяет ломать пароли...
там ещё куча инструментов для админа и вопче полезная тема !!!

----------


## CyberShadow

http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/

Очень проста в использовании. Пишешь на дискету или диск, загружаешся с него, и практически нажимаешь на Enter несколько раз (правда почитать что написано не помешает).

----------


## andryuxa

переустановка ОС

----------


## adashko

> обнаружив утром неизвестный мне пароль.


... надо сменить драгдиллера...

----------


## Zivas

> ... надо сменить драгдиллера...


Да бывает и такое)))

А по существу: да такое возможно, причем на ура, выход просто лайв сиди или усб, лично я пользуюсь Alkid`ом он у меня с флешки работает

----------

